# CorelDRAW11



## Jana89 (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo, 

ich möchte bei Corel eine Tabelle aus Excel einfügen. Das klappt auch, allerdings wird der Rahmen nicht mit angezeigt. Kann mir jemand sagen, warum das so ist und wie ich das ändern kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

MFG Jana


----------

